

Exceptional Iron-Age elite tomb discovered in France - diodorus
http://www.pasthorizonspr.com/index.php/archives/03/2015/exceptional-iron-age-elite-tomb-discovered-in-france

======
alricb
Champagne was an incredibly important trade region in its day, and a large
source of wealth for the kings of France. One artifact of that is the unit we
use to measure the weight of gold: the Troy ounce comes from the city of
Troyes, of which Lavau (where the tomb was discovered) is a suburb.

